# PC won't turn off



## Limitless (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi
I recently upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 Pro and whenever I shut down the monitor switch offs but the fan are running 
Please help
Do I have to upgrade BIOS (never upgraded bios before)?

My Motherboard:- Asus M5A97 R2.0


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 30, 2016)

run this command: 

shutdown.exe /s /f


----------



## Limitless (Jul 30, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> run this command:
> 
> shutdown.exe /s /f



with the above command the computer shut down properly (no fans running)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2016)

Limitless said:


> Hi
> I recently upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 Pro and whenever I shut down the monitor switch offs but the fan are running
> Please help
> Do I have to upgrade BIOS (never upgraded bios before)?
> ...


*Different Solutions:*

It an Asus Bios Bug. Happened to me on my Sabertooth. Unplug the PC from  the wall. Let the motherboard drain...clear the CMOS. Boot back up and reset the  CMOS and then check for any bios updates. The PC should shut down fine  before the updates.

In Windows 7 go into Device Manager and the the IEEE1394 Bus Controller.  Right click the controller and go to the "Power Management" tab.  Check-mark "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power.

"settings-> system-> power & sleep-> Additional plan  settings-> change plan settings-> change advanced power  settings->  sleep-> allow wake timers-> disable

Source:Interwebs


----------



## Limitless (Jul 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Different Solutions:*
> 
> It an Asus Bios Bug. Happened to me on my Sabertooth. Unplug the PC from  the wall. Let the motherboard drain...clear the CMOS. Boot back up and reset the  CMOS and then check for any bios updates. The PC should shut down fine  before the updates.
> 
> ...



will try it thank you


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2016)

Limitless said:


> Hi
> I recently upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 Pro and whenever I shut down the monitor switch offs but the fan are running
> Please help
> Do I have to upgrade BIOS (never upgraded bios before)?
> ...



Go to device manager>view click on show hidden devices>under system devices>disable Intel management engine interface


----------



## jodo_c (Jul 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Different Solutions:*
> 
> It an Asus Bios Bug. Happened to me on my Sabertooth. Unplug the PC from  the wall. Let the motherboard drain...clear the CMOS. Boot back up and reset the  CMOS and then check for any bios updates. The PC should shut down fine  before the updates.
> 
> ...



I have asus m5a78l m lx my problem is somewhat similar but for me the pc starts or it boots up  again instead of the just fan running ,will this solution work for that problem or can you tell me some solution for that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

jodo_c said:


> I have asus m5a78l m lx my problem is somewhat similar but for me the pc starts or it boots up  again instead of the just fan running ,will this solution work for that problem or can you tell me some solution for that?



Control Panel > 
Power Options (Change what the power buttons do) >
Change settings that are currently unavailable >
*DISABLE* - Turn on fast start-up.


----------



## jodo_c (Jul 31, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Control Panel >
> Power Options (Change what the power buttons do) >
> Change settings that are currently unavailable >
> *DISABLE* - Turn on fast start-up.



I don't have that option.I think its for windows 10. I have windows 7 64bit sorry forgot to tell.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

jodo_c said:


> I don't have that option.I think its for windows 10. I have windows 7 64bit sorry forgot to tell.



Try this:  Press (Windows Key)+R and type in regedit and hit enter.  Locate the following key:

Location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Double Click on "PowerdownAfterShutdown"

Then,
Change it to "0" if it is "1" OR
Change it to "1" if it is "0".

And hit Enter.

Then restart the computer and after it restarts try to shutdown again.  Hopefully this will work for you. 

***If this doesn't work make sure you change the value in reg edit back to what it was originally***

OR 

Try this:My Computer Reboots When I tell It to Shut Down | PCWorl


----------



## Limitless (Jul 31, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Try this:  Press (Windows Key)+R and type in regedit and hit enter.  Locate the following key:
> 
> Location: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
> 
> ...



Did Windows Repair now its working properly thank you


----------

